# Data Recovery with Linux



## BroBQ (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm wanting to create a box for data recovery. I can't decide what to use for the OS. Should I use XP or use Linux? And if I use Linux, what are some of the best data recovery programs for Linux?

Does anyone have any Data Recovery experience using a Linux box to recover Windows NTFS and FAT file systems? I've been playing around with knoppix... Anyone have any feed back on knoppix?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2009)

well it depends on what you mean? i mean you have data recovery as in omg my hdd is failing...or data recovery as in my OS wont boot...so you plug it into another rig and get your stuff...linux is good as is windows at option 2....however for reading deleted/bad data off of an hdd i dont have that experience with linux..only windows.


----------



## BroBQ (Sep 14, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> well it depends on what you mean? i mean you have data recovery as in omg my hdd is failing...or data recovery as in my OS wont boot...so you plug it into another rig and get your stuff...linux is good as is windows at option 2....however for reading deleted/bad data off of an hdd i dont have that experience with linux..only windows.



Both, actually ... I've heard that Linux is able to sometimes mount a windows partition even when Windows can not. I have no experience with Linux so I'm just playing around with the idea


----------

